# drywall and wall paper



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

cleveman said:


> That is exactly what I'm saying. Every square millimeter is tight. You have to soak it and soak it and the gel does no good. Mind you, I had a staircase wall removed all the way from the bottom to the top, but if I were doing it, I think I would have skim coated it and textured it again.
> 
> So I agree with that other guy who was recommending skim coating. But only for these biatch jobs. I've seen plenty where I took off several layers of paper which came off very easily.


I guess in a situation like that it would come down to what the customers budget is. Low budget, skim coat..( with no warranty) or tear out drywall and replace.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Only a foot or so of drywall got dammaged by water, Water supply broke on toliet and ran for 4 days when he came out it was running out his front door. ruined all the nice 3/4 in hardwood and trim,cabients ect. (slab house) drywall wicked up some and so did the insulation. I think i got HO on board just to replace it all and with that he wants so more insluation added so looks like more work for me!!!


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

doncando said:


> What exactly is the problem with painting over well-adhered wallpaper? We paint over well-adhered paint all the time.
> 
> If it's because one day the wallpaper MIGHT come loose, then I can understand the reluctance, but I've seen wallpaper installed such that it has become one with the wall. I don't see any problem painting over that.


Its not the right way to do it. Well adhered ivy can be painted over as well, but I am not gonna do it. I see it all the time however, and guys calling themselves painters just don't care enough to take the time to brush and scrape off all those "feelers" that remain after you pull the vine.


----------



## doncando (Mar 27, 2010)

JHC said:


> Its not the right way to do it. ...


Okay, but why?


----------

